# RS or Mod the TTS



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

After haggling and haggling with various dealers it doesn't look like I am going to get an RS for the price I want to pay.

Nearly got there but they kept trying it on at the last minute.

So rather than waste more money on upgrading to RS I want to know what the options are tuning the TTS.

I'm sure there are guys on here that have already beefed up the TTS to the point it probably out performs the stock RS anyway.

I'm thinking this is a cheaper alternative to entertain me a little longer.

I have no interest in gadgets really, just sound, looks and arse clenching speed.

Don't like the RS grille anyway. :roll:

Thoughts?


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

You could try a modest upgrade for a modest fee...

http://www.superchips.co.uk/search?make ... riant=3689

Although I don't suspect that this will give you the increase you desire!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Keep the TTS stock,driveability is always compromised anyway.

If you want arse clenching speed on a budget then a superbike for about £10k would fit the bill.Change of skids optional


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Are you so desparate for the extra power? The TTS is no slouch. I had a Mk2 for 5 years then a Mk3 for 2 and never felt either lacking. Certainly plenty of grunt for the public highway.

You may always have the doubt "is it as good as an RS" or wish you'd done the deal. Power numbers may stock up but they 
can't defy physics or additioanl cubic capacity.

At the end of the day it's your hard earned and your choice.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

The RS is only going to be worth it if you want more than just the power. If you've already taken a big hit in depreciation and used most of the warranty that's also a good reason to stick with the TTS and mod it.

Looking at what some of the R owners have done, there's huge gains to be had that will put it on par with the TTRS performance for not much money. Just a modest remap seems to get it to about 380hp, a few supporting mods and 400hp is obtainable without going crazy.

That said, I love my RS and the extra was worth it to me, but we all have our own motivations. If you are keeping it long term it would reduce the different in cost to ownership, if you are looking for justifications...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

When I switched to a TTRS the cost to change was worth it to me since I was coming from a mk2, it was a completely different car; going form a mk3 S to RS however, I can easily understand how it would be much harder to justify the cost as most of the car is basically the same.

If you have the cash you would have spent changing to an RS and you really want more power then just some of that cash could add some serious oomph to your current TT - saw an MRC Golf R knocking on 500hp recently....


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Presumably no reason this can't be done to the TTS 

https://www.motor1.com/news/250476/75-y ... an-golf-r/


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

BauhauTTS said:


> Presumably no reason this can't be done to the TTS
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/250476/75-y ... an-golf-r/


Great clip,there's going to be some lag with that puppy though.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah that's the one I meant - typo 600 not 500 - whatever LOL

Although for near 600hp it didn't "look" that quick.

One thing I am pretty sure of though is that I doubt I'll have the reactions or skill necessary to handle a 600hp Golf when I'm 75+ years old


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

REVO stage one now on our Golf R and it is churning out nigh on 380bhp. Driveability is excellent and fuel consumption hasn't suffered at all... when I collect my new TTS Black Edition, it is getting the same treatment (once run in) and based on the how the Golf goes and the red faces from drivers who've had to watch it pull away from them, will I'd wager be a tad quicker than a stock TT RS ... no brainer to me, get a TTS and a decent remap. But, to contradict myself, I would still get the RS for that engine, but my budget doesn't stretch to £55k plus and the dealer offers on the RS are woeful right now, so TTS it is.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Suppose it also depends if you have a manual TTS as there would be more of a change in driving experience due to the TTRS DSG.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks for the replies.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldn't mod and I wouldn't pay for an RS either.

If I had a gun to my head, I'd take the mod, yes it will make the car faster than a standard RS but that's kinda a silly argument same as saying a mod'd RS is faster than the standard R8 - yes but you can mod the R8 to over a 1000BHP and yes you can mod the RS to 500BHP...

TTS and RS drive the same, look 85% the same, so you need to ask yourself what you want from it... put a map on, change the bumpers and exhaust and for 2k you have an RS by most measures.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

remap and VWR600 airbox with Turbo elbow will get around 375ps, which you can certainly feel. That's what I did. cost about £900

My TTS is a DSG. Don't think you could do this with a manual stock clutch


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
Don't forget that a TTRS is heavier than a TTS.
If you do the maths - a remapped TTS has almost identical power to weight ratio as a TTRS.

I have tried a remapped TTS and it is certainly quicker than standard - but feels a bit asthmatic at top of the rev range - so assume it needs a better inlet/air filter arrangement and possibly exhaust to help it breathe and rev more freely.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok booked for apr stage 1, dsg tune and exhaust mods.

Should entertain me for a bit longer and a fraction of the cost


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

put the numbers up when done.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

placeborick said:


> Ok booked for apr stage 1, dsg tune and exhaust mods.
> 
> Should entertain me for a bit longer and a fraction of the cost


Hi,
Make sure you try the launch control a few times after the update.
I have seen updated vehicles unable to do launch control because of gearbox overheating warnings (that did not happen before the cars were upgraded).
Let us know what you think of the new performance!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

placeborick.....what do you mean by exhaust mod?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Nothing exciting just resonator delete, makes it a wee bit noisier.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

OP, you want an RS. You want the RS badge. Do you really want to pull up at the lights in your modded TTS and be next to an RS and have that nagging little thought...if only..

You only live once...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I just don't think it's worth the extra money.

I got a good deal on my tts at the time, I'm not going 15k out of pocket to upgrade to what is essentially the same car, same crappy build quality no doubt, fast yeah but not 15k extra fast.

Moral of the story, probably cheaper to wait for the rs than buy the s first.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Shug750S said:


> You want the RS badge.


Mine is de-badged, and it's still worth the extra 

As has been said, if it's about the speed then mod the TTS. If the engine and extra RS details are the appeal then you only live once...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

remap and then stick the badge on


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,stick one of these on,will make you feel like your driving the real thing


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

placeborick said:


> I just don't think it's worth the extra money.
> 
> I got a good deal on my tts at the time, I'm not going 15k out of pocket to upgrade to what is essentially the same car, same crappy build quality no doubt, fast yeah but not 15k extra fast.
> 
> Moral of the story, probably cheaper to wait for the rs than buy the s first.


I think the RS is woth the money if you're happy to tune. Ive just spent £2k on a Stage 2 upgrade, and its now over 500bhp and running low to mid 10 second 1/4 miles. Theres nothing under £100k which you could get that kind of performace, and arguably the best sounding car for the money also.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Swap ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alex_S said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't think it's worth the extra money.
> ...


Except maybe ..... a Diesel Seat Arosa. :lol:

What !!! Well it showed an M5 a clean pair of heals.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

That's a fast granny car. Diesel power


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Alex_S said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't think it's worth the extra money.
> ...


Wow that's just great, Oh wait, but all the other cars can be turned too... 
It's like the BS around "i can tune the TT to be near R8 speeds", yeah but you can tune an R8 to 1500bhp and it sounds infinitely better still and drives like a real sports car!!!

For you it might be worth something, but as keeps getting repeated time after time any TT at 50k is just not worth it for most people..


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> > placeborick said:
> ...


No need to be patronising Toshiba, I was mereley pointing out the tuning potential of the RS.

Yes you can tune other cars, but Im struggling to think of any other £50k car which you could spend just £2k for an upgraded intercooler and Stage 2 remap and then have the performance to outpace a £150k R8 Plus!

Very few people are lucky enough to afford an R8 let alone tune one upto 1500hp!!

I appreciate that some people will think that £50k is too much for a TT, just like a lot of people would say that the price of an R8 is just not worth it and better spent on a mortgage :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't disagree with you and would never tell people how to spend their money.. that wasn't the intent, only comparing modified to non modified is pointless and where do you end the dick measuring as its linked to the amount of money you want to throw at it. Hence why i said tuning an R8 to 1500bhp (i believe it can go higher) is simply crazy.

Pretty much any of the Audis with larger turbos will do it.. RS6, Stage 2 is over 700bhp and 800ft-lb torque for example?
The 20T with a EFR7163 turbo will hit over 530bhp,


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba, In my eyes it's good value . It's either the TT-RS or the nearest equivalent a Cerrara 4S with PDK/4WD similar power for £95K. I'll take the TT-RS of course and save myself a wedge of cash  Now that Porsche is daylight robbery for what you get.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Apologies for the misinterpretation Toshiba, and likewise my comments were not intended as dick measuring.

Everyone has their own budget on what they are prepared to spend on a car, and some will consider the tuning potential if torn between the TTS and TTRS.

placeborick, you would not be disapointed if you decided on a remap for your TTS. Apart from the engine sound you would have near RS performance but with the aggresiveness that the standard cars do not have out of the factory due to the restrictive emmision focussed maps manufacturers are having to use these days.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Well.

Had an excited call from my dealer this week telling me they can now do a TTRS at a ludicrous discount due to the emissions do-dah stock clearance.

It was a very good offer on a stock car.

I cancelled my APR tune which was booked for today.

Further talks with the dealer and back down the same old bs lines of, 'oh we can't do that deal now', your current car is worth £5 ....

So now I have neither.

Really P'd off. I am through with Audi, see what the new A45 AMG brings


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can always rebook, 
Dealers give with one hand and take with the other..


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

i have also chosen to buy the TTS and mod it. (stage 1 currently but MRC stage 2 Friday, I will be posting videos)

I prefer the looks of the TTS and also didn't think the extra money was worth it. yes I can afford it before anyone says, I just thought 50-55k for a TT is too much (until it depreciates a bit), when for just a bit more your looking at GTRs, old R8s etc.

if it was 40-45k new I would of gone for it.

for those interested stage 1 is under 4 seconds to 60 if that's what your after, however it does run out of puff from 60 mph onwards. hoping stage 2 will sort it


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

mirinjawbo said:


> i have also chosen to buy the TTS and mod it. (stage 1 currently but MRC stage 2 Friday, I will be posting videos)
> 
> I prefer the looks of the TTS and also didn't think the extra money was worth it. yes I can afford it before anyone says, I just thought 50-55k for a TT is too much (until it depreciates a bit), when for just a bit more your looking at GTRs, old R8s etc.
> 
> ...


Clearly perceived value varies and you pays your money and you takes your choice.

I don't see GTRs for 'a little more', they start over 80k new (assuming you mean like for like) and to compare a brand new factory car inc warranty to something used and depreciated to 'just a little more' is crazy - certainly imho it's something I would never entertain.

I confess I don't really understand the 'if it was 40-45k' etc.

The Mk2 TT RS was, on average, 48-55k depending on spec and that was almost 10 years ago. The one I bought I paid just short of 50k for, its RRP was almost 54k in 2011!!

Do you still give your kids a pound a week pocket money for the school tuck shop? :lol:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

powerplay said:


> mirinjawbo said:
> 
> 
> > i have also chosen to buy the TTS and mod it. (stage 1 currently but MRC stage 2 Friday, I will be posting videos)
> ...


The RRP of mine was over £55k I paid £39995 for it in 2011  they saw you comming lol


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Anakin said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > mirinjawbo said:
> ...


Clearly you got a really good deal  However all the more reason to not expect anywhere near that in 2018?


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

[/quote]Clearly you got a really good deal  However all the more reason to not expect anywhere near that in 2018?[/quote]

If I had found a similar deal, I would probably have a MK III RS by now


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont recall the numbers, but i'll look at the invoices when i get a moment but it was very low 4s for both RS MK2s
Also the tax rate for the first one was only 15% which is the min allowed under EU law..


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

powerplay said:


> mirinjawbo said:
> 
> 
> > i have also chosen to buy the TTS and mod it. (stage 1 currently but MRC stage 2 Friday, I will be posting videos)
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i mean if it was 40-45k new i would of got the RS and not the TTS, "i must confess im not really sure what part you dont get there"

were not saying the RS is not better, it is, there's no argument there, but what people find hard to justify is the extra cost over the TTS. i assume most people would want the RS for the performance difference mainly which can be almost be acheieved with a 400 pound remap.

as for RS image. ask 99 percent of people on the street and they wont know the difference between an s line and TTRS. 55k is starting to push some serious cars money. (yes used), but then for another 10-15 k your looking at some older supecars territory

but your money, you do as you wish.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

If you are wanting that RS it could be worth a call to to speak to the sales manager, kick up a bit of fuss. I had an option to get another 3% off my RS due to a 'mistake' in quoting, however it was back-peddled and conveniently the order books shut anyway. But escalation resulted in re-offer at that rate when the order books opened. I wasn't prepared to wait and kept the original order that had been allocated a build slot at the higher price (9.5% discount).

The 'near supercar' price thing was tempting, I looked at R8, Porsche options around 50k and decided against it. I wasn't actually after a supercar with all it's running costs and daily drive unfriendliness. At the end of the day, there are some positives to 'just having a TT'!

I think there needs to be some realisation that Audi won't be shifting new RS models in the low 40s. Since 2011 we've seen a devaluation of our currency, inflation at 2-3% pa and the 'OTR' price increased due to road tax. Personally every time I drive my wife's Golf R the noise alone reminds me why I'm glad I paid extra to have an RS. But that's not to take away from the S being the 'sweet spot' in the range (like most S-cars are against their RS counterparts) - if I was after a car for 2-3 years max I would have gone that way or stayed with the MK2, to justify the cost I'll be keeping it long term.

Dealers pricing sensibly are shifting the RS's and you should be able to get something low-mid 40s if it's 6-12 months old with a few thousand miles.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

ross_t_boss said:


> If you are wanting that RS it could be worth a call to to speak to the sales manager, kick up a bit of fuss. I had an option to get another 3% off my RS due to a 'mistake' in quoting, however it was back-peddled and conveniently the order books shut anyway. But escalation resulted in re-offer at that rate when the order books opened. I wasn't prepared to wait and kept the original order that had been allocated a build slot at the higher price (9.5% discount).
> 
> The 'near supercar' price thing was tempting, I looked at R8, Porsche options around 50k and decided against it. I wasn't actually after a supercar with all it's running costs and daily drive unfriendliness. At the end of the day, there are some positives to 'just having a TT'!
> 
> ...


and some dealers are just taking the pee https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,2,t_geo,U


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It should be around the 20k mark - the roof's missing for a start.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> It should be around the 20k mark - the roof's missing for a start.


 :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

That's hideous.

Rs spoiler convertible combo is up there with the Range Rover convertible


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

placeborick said:


> That's hideous.
> 
> Rs spoiler convertible combo is up there with the Range Rover convertible


I think the Roadster looks the bollocks but them i'm biased :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

High torque map and tcu map today. Also removed the boring parts of the exhaust.

Goes like stink and sounds infinitely better.

The farts are now bangs like they should be.

Money well spent and will entertain me a bit longer


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

How much has the whole thing cost you so far?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Just over 1500, fraction of what I was about to be putting deposit on an rs.

Might treat it to some fresh grooves disks and pads now


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

placeborick said:


> High torque map and tcu map today. Also removed the boring parts of the exhaust.
> 
> Goes like stink and sounds infinitely better.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Have you tried the launch control after your updates?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Call me an old bore but I've never used it. :-D

I wouldn't know the difference


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

placeborick said:


> Call me an old bore but I've never used it. :-D
> 
> I wouldn't know the difference


The reason I asked - is that the updated car that I tried would not do a proper launch control start.
It kept throwing up a gearbox overheat error and aborted the launch start.
This suggested to me that the remap was potentially putting a strain on the gearbox and might mean that it would shorten its life - even if you didn't use launch control regularly.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Possible, as the car is approaching the Nm limits of the old DSG gearbox. This is one huge reason the MY19 will be much better if it does indeed land with the 7 speed seen on the RS.

Could also be a software error..


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

carrock said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > If you are wanting that RS it could be worth a call to to speak to the sales manager, kick up a bit of fuss. I had an option to get another 3% off my RS due to a 'mistake' in quoting, however it was back-peddled and conveniently the order books shut anyway. But escalation resulted in re-offer at that rate when the order books opened. I wasn't prepared to wait and kept the original order that had been allocated a build slot at the higher price (9.5% discount).
> ...


Maybe not..The link now says "Car is no longer available", presumably sold? Were they asking crazy money?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I saw a post recently from https://www.facebook.com/TVSengineering/ that said something about they can upgrade the TTS to handle 600nm with stock clutch.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

placeborick said:


> Just over 1500, fraction of what I was about to be putting deposit on an rs.
> 
> Might treat it to some fresh grooves disks and pads now


What did you have done exactly? I'm itching to speed up the car a bit. The current Bridgestone tyres are shit, and you can force understeer even in this English heatwave, which has never inspired confidence in higher speed corners, even though the cars composure does.

So, after getting some ps4s on, extracting some additional performance would be ace!

P. S. Does that idiot that argued about pilot 4s not being a super sport replacement still reside on this forum? I'd love to see his response now. <TRIGGERED>


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Apr stage 1 high torque
Transmission tune so clutch can handle the high torque better,
Silencer and resonator chopped out for straight pipe.
Well worth the money it's like taking the muzzle off an aggressive dog.
If you map it for the 100ron you should have circa 380bhp


----------

